# Angeln in Weser und Nebengewässern



## Tierfreund (1. November 2002)

Ich bin nicht nur neu im Angelboard sondern auch erst kürzlich in die Umgebung von Bremen gezogen. Natürlich spielte u.a. die Nähe von Angelgewässern bei der Wohnungswahl eine entsch. Rolle. So fließt jetzt die Weser fast an der Haustür vorbei. Jede Möglichkeit nutzend probierte ich in den letzten Wochen fast alles an Kunstködern aus, welche sich in meiner Tasche befinden (Gummifisch, große, kleine Twister untersch. Farben, Spinner, Wobbler,...). Verdammt - ich hatte bis jetzt lediglich einen Biß (Fehlbiß). Was gibt es an der Weser zu beachten? Gibts da überhaupt Fisch? Über Eure Tips und Meldungen freue ich mich - denn irgendwann muß man als Angler wohl auch mal nach Fisch riechen (nicht falsch verstehen!).


Der Tierfreund


----------



## wodibo (1. November 2002)

Hi Tierfreund,

da biste jetzt aber im ganz falschen Bereich gelandet. Kann mal der Mod den Thread ins Allgemeine verschieben? Danke :m


----------



## hecht24 (1. November 2002)

willkommen im ab tierfreund
tja weser und zander is sone sache.is nich einfach das ganze.wegen stroemung und so.
hier weiter oberhalb im raum petershagen wird viel mit fischfetzen an der grundmontage geangelt.
is auch wegen den haengern viel guenstiger.
am besten is es bei kalten wetter an kraftwerkeinlaeufen


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (1. November 2002)

schon erledigt wodi. Hier ist das Thema in der Tat besser aufgehoben.
Wir haben ja genug leute von der Weser hier die werden schon ein paar Tipps parat haben.


----------



## Franky (1. November 2002)

Moin Tierfreund,

erstmal willkommen an Board. :m

Kraftwerkseinläufe, wie hecht24 sie anspricht wirst Du hier in der Gegend nicht befischen können. Die sind auf dem Kraftwerksgeländen Mittelsbüren, Hafen und Hastedt - selbstverständlich uns Anglern nicht zugänglich.

Wenn Du über den &quot;normalen&quot; Weserschein (Jahresfischereischein Deiner Gemeinde) verfügst, kannst Du zwar die Weser, aber nicht deren Nebengewässer befischen. Die sind vom Weserwehr stromaufwärts in Hand der Pachtgemeinschaft &quot;Weser IV&quot; (mehrere Vereine: Bremer, Hemelinger, Achimer, Verdener, Thedinghausener etc.) Gastkarten sollten aber erhältlich sein.

Ansonsten kann ich Dir den Neustädter Hafen (Bremen) empfehlen - ob dafür Dein JAhresfischereischein reicht, weiss ich aber nicht...
Aber auch das sollte hier an Board zu klären sein!


----------



## Tierfreund (1. November 2002)

*Moin Franky,*

he, die Kommunikation klappt ja hier richtig gut. Ist der Hammer. 
Bin hier in Syke in den Angelverein eingetreten und kann in Weser und Nebengewässern (hinterm Deich)der Pachtgemeinschaft IV angeln. Hatt mir bloß bislang noch keine anglerischen Freuden beschert.  #t


----------



## Franky (1. November 2002)

Na, dann nicht nur willkommen im AB, sondern auch willkommen in der PG &quot;Weser IV&quot; 
Ich bin im Hemelinger Verein, sozusagen brauchste nur einmal durch die Weser zu schwimmen...  :q

Nein, mal ohne Flachs: die Strecke von der Dreyer Brücke stromab kenne ich nicht - dafür kenne ich in Bollen (rechts der Weser) so ziemlich jeden Grashalm und auch jeden Stein unter Wasser. Trotzdem blieben der erhofften Fänge aus. Wegen diverser Lehrgänge muss ich die Saison 2002 frühzeitig beenden - sonst hätte man sich mal in der Mitte treffen können.


----------



## Tierfreund (1. November 2002)

Danke für das Willkommen-Franky. Mensch, da hab ich wohl gleich auf Anhieb den richtigen Fachmann gefunden? Ich werde hoffentlich noch zig mal dieses Jahr ans Wasser kommen. Schadé, daß du keine Zeit mehr hast. Ein Treffen wäre sicherlich interessant gewurden. Können wir ja vielleicht im Frühjahr mal nachholen. 


Grüße - Der Tierfreund


----------



## Franky (1. November 2002)

Feedern im Frühjahr? Kein Problem!! Mit den Räubern müssen wir dann allerdings bis zum 1.6.03 warten.... Zumindest ab dem 1.1.03...


----------



## leierfisch (1. November 2002)

Moin Moin! Im Kohlehafen iss ein Warmwassereinlauf da darfst du mit der Hafenkarte fischen,iss gut auf Zander .Probier&acute;s mal nachts mit Wobbler,hab ich schon gute erfolge mit gehabt.Der Neustädter Hafen iss im Sommer gut auf Aal ,Zander werden am ende mit Gufis gefangen.Die Getreide Anlage iss auch gut auf Aal und und Zander.Ich hoffe das ich dir einwenig helfen konnte :m  #h


----------



## Petrusautor (2. November 2002)

Die Industriehäfen (Ölhafen, Hüttenhafen, Kohlenhafen, Kalihafen, sowie Hafen A, Hafen E und Hafen F) in Bremen Gröpelingen sind durch eine Schleuse vom Tidenbereich der Weser abgetrennt. In diese Hafenbecken wird vom Kraftwerk Hafen der swbSynor das Kühlwasser eingeleitet und erwärmt das Hafenwasser ganzjährig auf ein erträgliches Maß. Selbst im Winter kann man sich die kalten Füße im Hafenwasswer wärmen. Neben dem normalen Jahresfischereischein benötigt man den Hafenschein, zu bekommen beim Hafenamt.
Ganzjährig kann man hier alle Fischarten fangen, besonders beliebt ist das Zanderangeln mit KöFi.
Gut sind auch  der Getreidehafen mit Wendebecken am zugeschütteten Überseehafen beim neuen Großmarkt sowie der Werfthafen bei der Malzfabrik  am Space-Park (früher AG Weser). Der Containerhafen bei Seehausen und der Hohentorshafen gegenüber Kellogs auf der Neustädter Seite der Weser. 
Alle Häfen dürfen nicht mit Sportbooten befahren werden. Zander immer auf KöFi, GuFi, Jigs und Gummisschwänze, Aal auf Tauwurm, Neunaugenwürfel und KöFi, Karpfen usw. auf Mais, Frolic und aromatisierten Fischteig. (Kartoffel, Paniermehl, Fett, Maismehl, und was man eben sonst noch verarbeiten kann)
Weiter nördlich zwischen Lesum-Mündung und dem Ausflugslokal &quot;Moorlosen Kirche&quot; geht im Sommer der dicke Aal gut auf KöFi und Tauwurm. 
In der Lesum bis Burger Straßenbrücke Aal, Zander, Hecht und Friedfisch wie oben beschrieben, es geht aber eine harte Strömung, man muss sich die Nischen suchen. Beliebte Plätze sind rund um das Lesum-Sperrwerk und in der Nähe des Grohner Yachthafens.
Da hier Tidenbereich ist, sind die Uferpackungen aus Granitstein mit extrem!!! glitschigen Ablagerungen überzogen. Es muss sehr vorsichtig gegangen werden. Ein Eimer Sand hilft oft, den schwierigen Abstieg zum Wasser etwas zu erleichtern.
Für die Weser und die Lesum reicht der Bundes-(Jahres-)fischereischein in Verbindung mit der Sportfischer-Prüfung.


----------



## Tierfreund (2. November 2002)

Das sind ja nun wirklich `ne ganze Menge Tips. Danke schon mal im voraus. Leute - ich glaube, ich muß erstmal ein ausführliches Kartenstudium betreiben. Von den ganzen Orten, die Ihr beschreibt, kenne ich bislang nicht einen einzigen. 
Was meint Ihr mit Bundesfischereischein? Ich komme aus den sogenannten neuen Bundesländern - da ist alles etwas einfacher: Sportfischerprüfung-Fischereischein-Angelberechtigung für alle DAV-Gewässer.
Von meinem Verein hier erhielt ich einen Sportfischpaß und den Schein für Pachtgemeinschaft IV-Weser. 

Franky - feedern hatte ich mir schon immer mal vorgenommen.
Müssen da mal dranbleiben.


----------



## Petrusautor (2. November 2002)

Hallo Lenga,
schön dass wir uns so ergänzen. Für die Bremer gilt der Bundesfischereischein (auf Lebenszeit) für alle Küsten- und Binnengewässer der BRD, in denen das Fischereirecht nicht weiterverpachtet wurde. In der Weser innerhalb der bremischen Landesgrenzen, der Kleinen Weser, in der Lesum flussaufwärts bis zur Burger Straßenbrücke  und im tideabhängigen  Teil der Bremerhavener Geeste ist für Bürger mit Hauptwohnung (1.Wohnsitz) das Angeln für Fischereischein-Inhaber mit zwei Stockangeln frei. Tatsache ist, dass auch Bremer von Koch & Bodes einen Schein brauchen, wenn sie oberhalb der Burger Brücke bis zur Wümme-Mündung (Landesgrenze) in der Lesum angeln wollen. 
Für alle Häfen gilt auch für Bremer der Hafenschein-Zwang. 
Da ich Bremer bin, sei es mir nachgesehen, wenn ich nicht alle Regeln für &quot;Butenbremer&quot; kenne. Um so besser, wenn Du da helfend eingreifen kannst. Danke Dir für die Richtigstellung.

@Tierfreund:
Der Bundesfischereischein ist nichts anderes als der normale Angelschein, den Du Dir beim Meldeamt Deiner Gemeinde beantragen kannst. Den gibt es in verschiedenen Versionen, nämlich
als Jahres-Fischereischein (wird jährlich verlängert)
als Fischereischein (wird je nach Bundesland mehrjährig verlängert, kostet aber auch mehr)
als Bundesfischereischein auf Lebenszeit (kostet noch mehr und kann beantragt werden, wenn man bereits mehrfach einen anderen Schein innehatte und sich in der Zeit nichts zuschulden kommen ließ.)


----------



## Silberfisch (21. November 2002)

Moin,moin

kann auch noch nen kleinen Tipp zu einem kleinen aber feinen Gewässer machen.
Liegt nur ca. 15 Minuten von Bremen entfernt - die Varreler Bäke - bin dort aufgewachsen und kenne die besten Stellen schon auswendig.

Sieht zwar unscheinbar aus - aber ist ein super Revier für große Alande , Bachforellen , Barsche und auch Hechte in Größen um die 10-12 Pfd. sind machbar.

Dafür brauchst Du aber ne Gastkarte vom Verein Bremen -Stuhr.

Liebe Grüße

Silberfisch


----------



## Tierfreund (23. November 2002)

Silberfisch

Vareller Bäke - 15 min in welche Richtung von Bremen aus gesehen entfernt?

Danke für den Tip!


----------



## nobbidick (24. November 2002)

Hiho,
In der Weser gibts genug Fisch, und nicht nur im Hafen.
Die tollen Fische im link  sind allesamt aus der Oberweser Bereich Weser IV.
Nebengewässer Wie Hansabeton, Ton,- oder Kaperkuhle.

Allerdings das Verhältniss Angelzeit zu Fangerfolg ist sehr dürftig wir haben wirkllich sehr viel Zeit investiert um zum Erfolg zu kommen.

MfG
nobbi


----------



## Tierfreund (25. November 2002)

Hi Nobby,

das sieht ja nicht schlecht aus. 
Das Verhältnis Angelzeit  - Fisch verschiebt sich bei mir allerdings immer mehr Richtung Angelzeit. Ich bin wirklich nicht ungeduldig, aber ein Erfolg wäre schon mal nicht schlecht. Hansabeton habe ich auch schon mal abgetwistert.
Bist Du dieses Jahr nochmal unterwegs?


----------



## Tierfreund (25. November 2002)

Lengalenga,

ist ja ganz bei mir in der Nähe. Mal schau`n.


----------



## Udo Mundt (25. November 2002)

Hallo Silberfisch!
Als Mitglied im Delmenhorster Fischereiverein, darf ich auch einen Teil der Varreler Bäke befischen.
Fische ab und zu mal in der Fliegenfischer-Strecke.
Ist von mir Zuhause nur 5min. mit dem Auto.
Vielleicht sieht man sich mal. #h


----------



## wümmenangler (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Weser und Nebengewässern*

in der weser angeln lohnt sich
am besten mit gummifisch


----------



## DRU (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Weser und Nebengewässern*

Moin Wümmeangler,

hierhttp://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2487947#post2487947

spielt die Musik:m


----------



## weser (2. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Weser und Nebengewässern*

MoinMoin.Kennt sich vielleicht jemand mit Stintangeln in der Weser aus? Würde mich freuen von euch zu hören.|wavey:


----------

